# Comment récupérer signets, carnets d'adresses, messages, préférences



## Dortmunder (22 Novembre 2006)

bonjour,
je suis tout nouveau ici et j'ai un gros souci.
Suite a diverses manoeuvres j'ai été obligé de tout réinstaller (Os comme applications) sur mon mac mini. 
J'ai fait une sauvegarde complète de mon disque dur sur un disque externe(OS, applis, dossiers, fichiers).
Problème, depuis cette date il m'est impossible de récupérer mes signets Safari , mes messages sur Mail, les carnets d'adresses, mes signets Firefox, mon carnet d'adresse Thunderbird ainsi que tous  les réglages et filtres associés qui sont sur ma sauvegarde.
Je me suis adressé aux divers forums de Geckozone mais j'ai fait chou blanc pour les logiciels libres.
 Si une personne pouvait me donner des pistes ou des solutions cela m'aiderait bien. 
Merci
Dortmunder


----------



## astrabacos (22 Novembre 2006)

Si tu es en Mac OS 10.4 (Tiger), le plus simple est de lancer "Assistant migration" qui est dans le dossier Applications/utilitaires. 

Il faut connecter le disque sur lequel tu as la sauvegarde et suivre les indications  pour importer le compte utilisateur (mais pas les applis si tu les as re-installées).

Si cela ne fonctionne pas, je ne sais pourquoi tu as tout re-installé, il faut faire applis par applis : les signets de safari, les mails en important...

A ta disposition pour plus de détails.

A+


----------



## Spoutnick63 (22 Novembre 2006)

Je pense que le meilleur moyen c'est d'aller les chercher à la main dans la sauvegarde. Va voir dans : "utilisateurs / <ton nom> / bibliothèque /".
Mail, safari et thunderbird sont à ce niveau. Firefox est dans "application support / firefox / profile / <ton profile>".
Récupère les dossiers et mets les à la même place sur ton disque principal. Ca devrait marcher.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Novembre 2006)

Dortmunder a dit:


> J'ai fait une sauvegarde compl&#232;te de mon disque dur sur un disque externe(OS, applis, dossiers, fichiers).
> 
> Si une personne pouvait me donner des pistes ou des solutions cela m'aiderait bien.
> Merci
> Dortmunder


Si la migration marche pas tu as une solution: 
Faire &#224; la main

comme tu sembles avoir TOUT sauvegarder , tout est &#224; ta dispo ( sur le support externe)

et concernant ta demande, preferences , signets , Mail etc
Sauf cas tr&#232;s sp&#233;cifiques ( comme des choses microdoux qui fait pas aux normes Apple) 

c'est entierement dans la Bibliotheque( sauvegard&#233;e)  du* compte utilisateur*
( pas celle du systeme)

Ensuite tu peux r&#233;cuperer tel ou tel fichier

Conseils
1- ne pas reprendre TOUT

Seulement quelques uns absolument indispensables
Car sinon c'est comme si tu remettais l'ancien OS avec ses probl&#232;mes s'il y en avait

*le reste tu refais &#224; neuf*

2- pour eviter toute confusion et bien differencier les fichiers sauvegard&#233;s des fichiers de l'architecture neuve 
tu colorises TOUS les fichiers que tu basculeras de ton ancienne biblio vers la neuve  comme ca tu rep&#232;res vite

( tu sais l'outil &#233;tiquette dans finder/ fichier)

tu les mets dans un dossier dans ton DD actuel  et tu fais tes manips ( de colorisation ou de remplacement)

3-bien entendu faire les bascules de tel ou tel fichier li&#233; &#224; une appli avec cette appli ferm&#233;e


----------



## Dortmunder (23 Novembre 2006)

bonjour,
 tout d'abord un grand merci pour vos réponses.
  Mon problème c'est que je ne suis pas en 10.4 car j'ai une très vieille imprimante, un scanner et un modem Sagem pour free pour lesquels il n'y a pas/plus de driver au delà de 10.3. Donc ma machine a été installée en 10.3
 Est-il possible sous cette config d'utiliser l'assistant de migration s'il existe ?
Merci pour la colorisation c'estun truc que j'ignorais.
Sinon j'ai bien essayé de récupérer mes fichiers mais les divers assistants que j'ai utilisisé ont fait chou blanc.
De plus, comme j'ai réinstallé mes applis d'autres profils différents de ceux qui sont stockés sur ma sauvegarde existent. c'est le cas pour firefox et thundebird. Faut-il pour eux que je remplace mon nouveau profil par l'ancien qui est sur ma sauvegarde
 Si j'importe manuellement,  les fichiers de signets de Safari ( bookmark.plist) de ma sauvegarde dans le dossier correspondant dans mon nouveau Safari, il ne sont pas pris en compte. Et pourtant quand on les ouvre avec TextEdit, tout est là.

Merci de votre aide (Je sais j'abuse)
amicalement


----------

